# acromegaly from igf or cjc/ghrp?



## savalacad (Apr 4, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]just wondering if any of you have heard of anyone getting acromegaly from igf or cjc/ghrp.

do you think its possible with peptides? ive heard of face changing from GH use but never full on acromegaly. [/FONT]


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 4, 2012)

Full on acromegaly would be difficult.  You could probably achieve it with peptide use but it would be quite costly. Using them as intended even for decades on end isn't likely to produce even minor acromegaly.


----------

